# Teaching horse to stand still and have patience



## howrsegirl123 (Feb 19, 2012)

What do you do for a two year old horse that's very fidgety, curious, and impatient? While tied and practicing for halter classes?


----------



## Kyro (Apr 15, 2012)

I remember someone suggesting that when you want a horse to stand, but he is all over the place, then you make him work. 'Make the right thing easy and the wrong thing hard'. So the moment he starts moving around, you in turn make HIM move, per say, lunge him a bit right on the spot. He should understand that moving equals more moving.

BUT, this was said when a horse moved when you tried to mount him. Not stand for grooming etc. So I'm not sure this would work.. I usually just correct them when they get antsy while standing tied. I say 'stay'and wait until he does (even if by mere chance) and then reward him with a treat or scratch. They usually get it.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Tie them to a high limb(over their head) and leave them alone until they are quiet.

I also do not tie my horses to groom, saddle, harness, etc. They learn to stand still much faster this way. It takes repetition and patience on our part, but you just have to put them back where they started, over and over, don't accept one foot moving, don't let them nuzzle the ground, or you. Trust they will stand, and they do.

Start with the lead over your arm, and move to it hanging to the ground.

Nancy


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

It also helps to train your youngster with a seasoned veteran. Horses mimic each other. My old herd leader, "Tyke" (QH/TWH cross, 1970-1998, RIP) was the pushiest horse I have ever met. He was the only gaited horse I had in my lesson program and in my herd. The other younger horses tried hard to do a running walk, just bc Tyke moved that way. Younger horses mimic older herd leaders.
Just a thought, if you can do it. =D


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Greentree uses the same method I do--leave them alone until they are good. Good luck!


----------



## equitate (Dec 14, 2012)

Spend time with the horse, walk it between yourself and a fence, teach it to stand (briefly) and then move. And please don't tie it up high and leave it.


----------



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

Many years ago I quit fighting with young horses -- actually any horses. I found it futile. I found that when they were reactive, they learned nothing. I had already learned to tie horses up to get them over herd-bound and buddy sour behavior, but I saw how valuable it was in teaching horses simple patience and acceptance of whatever situation they were put in. 

Horses are either responsive, listening and able to learn or they are reactive. This means that they are reacting to their surroundings and not responding positively to any input from any person trying to work with them. Examples of this is the horse that fears something and is trying to get away from it. The horse that is mad and pawing the ground because it does not want to be tied. The horse that is nervous and swapping its hind end from side to side while tied. The horse that is switching its tail and pinning its ears at a handler -- or another horse. There are a thousand other circumstances where a horse is reacting and not responsive to a handler. Many of these situations are fixed by just leaving a horse tied up until it is standing quietly and not fussing around. When it can be avoided, nothing is to be gained by arguing with the horse that is not settled and is reactive.

So, start out by doing that. I just won't even start working with one until it is standing resting a hind foot. At that point it is listening and I can teach it more in 5 minutes than I can fighting with it for 2 or 3 hours.

Just tie it in a safe place. 
Tie is higher than its withers.
Tie it with a good rope and good halter that will not break. 
If you think it might throw a true fit, tie it in such a way that it can be released if it absolutely has to.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

OMGosh, that is so true. I took your advice and did this with my two geldings two summers ago, when I wasn't working the hours I am now. I tied each of them up for 6 hours at at time, and I worked in my garden beds very close by to monitor them. I did this many times during the summer of 2012. It pays off big time when you are in a hurry, like today. My horses broke into the area in front of my barn this morning and wanted to race around. They are ALL now easy to catch, but it was _the game,_ you see. I caught my QH gelding and tied him to his tie spot. Did the same with my KMH gelding. Caught my mare and turned her out. Turned out my QH, then my KMH geldings. My "boys" know that they are supposed to walk around the open gate, let me CLOSE the gate, then put their head OVER the gate with the lead, and *wait* for me to unhalter them. EVEN THOUGH I was watching the clock, nobody panicked and everyone was comfortable. I only wasted about 15 minutes this morning more than I had planned.
Without spending the time to train you horse to be patient, YOU usually end up getting hurt and you could spend literally HOURS chasing your horse down.
And ALWAYS tie to a Vertical post, NOT to a horizontal rail, bc the vertical is stronger.


----------



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

I can take any one of 25 or 30 horses around here and catch it and tie it up where it cannot see any other horses. Every single one of them will be standing quietly with a hind leg resting within a minute or two. It is soooo worth teaching them patience.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Cherie said:


> I can take any one of 25 or 30 horses around here and catch it and tie it up where it cannot see any other horses. Every single one of them will be standing quietly with a hind leg resting within a minute or two. *It is soooo worth teaching them patience.*


Ditto
*"It is soooo worth teaching them patience."*


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

We were talking about this very thing yesterday. My two year old was tied to the fence, nearly passed out, while the old man's crazy horse three times Henny's age was fidgeting and all over the place tied to the fence. Age doesn't justify behavior. Any horse should be able to stand calmly for some amount of time. 

I tied Henny and let him stand there since he was 5 months old. Starting from 10-15 minutes of course for his baby brain, and he can now stand calmly for hours. Teaching them patience is the best thing you could ever do. It puts them in a great mindset, able to focus better, and it steadies you because you feed off their energy. 

As everyone else has said, tie them and leave them there until they're standing relaxed. But on that note, you should NEVER leave a tied horse unsupervised. Too many things can happen with a panicked horse that's tied. And as always, tie with a quick release knot.


----------

